# Presque Isle ATV



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Been doing some research for using the ATV's at Presque Isle
Found this post from an PA Wildlife Conservation Officer

Posted by DWCO Randy Leighton
ATVs and Snowmobile usage on Presque Isle Bay:
We have been getting inquiries at the region office on the use of ATV and snowmobiles on the ice of Presque Isle Bay. These vehicles are prohibited on Presque Isle State Park, which extends 500 ft. out into the bay and lake. The remaining portion of Presque Isle Bay is not regulated by any agency prohibiting their use. The Pennsylvania Fish and Boat Commission does not consider them boats therefore excluding them from our registration, equipment and operation regulations. Iceboats, however are considered boats and the occupants must have lifejackets (PFDs) onboard. Anyone operating an ATV or snowmobile must have the landowners permission for the site which they are accessing the bay. The Erie-Western PA Port Authority (Chestnut St. Boat Ramp, East Ave. Boat Ramp) does not permit anyone to operate these vehicles on their property to access the bay. Violators are subject to fines from either the Vehicle Code or the Fish & Boat Code.
ATVs and snowmobiles are also prohibited on the other State Park (Pymatuning, Wilhelm), Fish and Boat Commission lakes (Tamarack, Eaton) and Army Corp. Reservoirs (Kinzua, Shenango).

Also contacted the Mayor of Erie's office they directed me to the 
Port Authority.
Mr Pomorski is on vacation until 12-6-05
We'll have to see what he has to say

Mr. Doug Pomorski
Erie-Western PA Port Authority
208 East Bayfront Parkway
Erie PA 16501
814/455-7557, ext. 224

geowol


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Are you trying to find a way to get an ATV out there so you can pull my dad and I around? Thanks George!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure I'll pull you guys around
Hopefully it wont be long
geowol


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

GEOWol, thanks for the research. So am i to understand, that you can use a ATV/snowmachine on Presque Ilse bay, we just don't have access to get them off the trailer and get them on the ice? Strange.
We went to St. clair last year and went to the Metro ramp to unload and get on the ice. Fished all day and had a great time. When it was time to come in, Michigans finest was checking guys atvs and snowmobiles for "Off the road" permit stickers. You could ride around all day on the ice, but the moment you got off the ice onto land, you were supposed to have a permit sticker from Michigan. Lots of Very pissed off people, the were also issuing sitations for multiple people on a "one up machine" or, if your machine is designed for 1 person and you had 2 or 3 peolpe riding on it, you got a ticket for that as well. Luckily we made it through the gauntlet unscathed, but it has me thinking twice bout going back .
Where are you going to unload and park at presque isle?


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Dont know yet if its worth taking the ATV now or not
Still waiting on this guy to get back from vacation from the port authority
I have a theory of if you back your trailer down the ramp and unload and load as you would a boat you wouldn't technically be on the ports property with the ATV
What also was interesting is that if you fish towards the State park side you will need to keep your ATV 500 ft from shore since thats the extent of the State Park property.

Its not that big of deal not using a atv at presque have not used one in the last 3 years and you dont have to pull that far to get onto fish.
Just looking to be able to make the big moves and back

I know what you mean about the Michigan ORV permit ran across that when I went to Lake Hubbard last year Helmets are another big issue in Michigan
Luckily I read the regulations before I got there and stopped at Cabela's on the way and bought mine.
wont be long now
ice on
Geowol
George


----------

